# Merlin is afraid of new smell !



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my knee jerk reaction is to say that many many dogs like routine. i would think that might matter even more to merlin given his background. was the meat pie in the oven and the odor wafting before he went out?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> my knee jerk reaction is to say that many many dogs like routine. i would think that might matter even more to merlin given his background. was the meat pie in the oven and the odor wafting before he went out?


The meat pie had cooked for a little less than two hours at 400f. Then I let it settle for about an hour before putting it back in the oven at 200f for the night, before going to bed. It had just gone back in the oven when I let him out, maybe for 10 minutes.

Another explanation was that he sensed that I was aggravated, because I was exhausted and wanted to give my other dog her eye drops and go to bed, but couldn't because she was like the devil... Just before I let both dogs out.

When I'm upset, he feels it and won't come in. Maybe the smelling was just a coincidence ? Although I doubt it because when I went to get him outside, I left the door ajar and he was smelling in the air and backing up, tail between the legs and ears back. I had to go farther away to get him to come to me so the smell wouldn't be as strong.

Or a mix of the two maybe ? I don't know, really.

I looked on google and there are many cases of dogs being afraid of the smell of lamb. I have beef, pork and veal cooking, but no lamb. Maybe he's afraid of veal, it's the first time I cook it since I've had him.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, all of them have their mysteries, but Merlin really has a lot of them. 
They do say that a dog's sense of smell is their most powerful sense, so it really does make sense that a powerful new smell might trigger an old fear behavior. Sorry that it happened, I feel your pain, but the good news is that the issue will be gone by morning??


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

never heard of a dog fearing the smell of lamb before! wonder what's behind that. 

i think if you habituate merlin to the odor, he can overcome his fear. it's too bad he's not a foodie, as that might convince him to come in rather than stay away!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My feeling is that it wasn't the smell of meat cooking but your agitation that triggered a fearful response. Poor, poor Merlin.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

dechi,

here's an article by a dvm that touches on the issue of noise, odors and visuals that might stress pets. it's not extensive, but it might give you some ideas for understanding merlin better, especially if you keep in mind that he was not socialized in the way you might have wished:

Sights, Smells and Sounds That Can Stress Out Your Pet


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> My feeling is that it wasn't the smell of meat cooking but your agitation that triggered a fearful response. Poor, poor Merlin.


I am with you on this one....they pick up on anxiety, annoyance, etc. very easily. Some big deep calming breaths from you, a soft and quiet, cheerful sweet voice helps too. Time to pull out your acting skills. you'll figure it out. Sorry you had to deal with this tonight. Many things extra going on with the holidays to disrupt routine in the hous too.

Best of luck. VQ


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am sorry that you had this difficult situation to deal with when you were so tired. That is very hard to manage, especially when you have another dog that needs your help.

Your Merlin reminds me of 2 different dogs I had. One dog was a total empath and when I was upset or raised my voice at all, he would run from me. That dog later turned out to have Addisons and he improved some with medication but always was very difficult to handle if I got upset for any reason. Have you had Merlin tested for Addisons? Just a thought.

The other dog that reminds me of Merlin is a lab mix we got from the humane socety. She was afraid of women in general and this made it hard for me to take care of her sometimes. She bonded exclusively with my husband. One day I took her into the back yard to potty and instead of doing her business, she ran inside and hid shivering behind some furniture. For the life of me, I could not find anything different in the backyard. I had to call my husband home from work to deal with her. He got her out of the house but she refused to go into the backyard. He had to walk her down the sidewalk to get her to potty. It tooks weeks before she would again use the backyard. We never understood what happened to her. She was just a strange little dog.

I think when you get some rest, you will be able to help Merlin.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"Another explanation was that he sensed that I was aggravated, because I was exhausted and wanted to give my other dog her eye drops and go to bed, but couldn't because she was like the devil... Just before I let both dogs out.

When I'm upset, he feels it and won't come in. Maybe the smelling was just a coincidence ?"

A young dog especially will fear a response from an agitated person.
Sadly we sometimes overreact and castigate dogs and children when we ourselves are just strung up. I think we all do it. But an intelligent dog can pick up on our moods VERY quickly. His fear might have been "Mum is upset. Maybe I did it? I think I'll stay out of this!!"
Eric


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect it was a bit of both - he jibbed at the strange smell, you were already stressed and became more so, he reacted to your stress and possibly associated it with the smell... Poppy gets very agitated at the smallest hint of burnt toast or splashing bacon fat at my sister's house as such smells have in the past presaged the fire alarm going off, and she now connects the two. If there is a smell of burning at home she runs away to hide under the car. I think dogs can be very quick to make associations from just one bad experience, and it can take a long time to undo the connection once made.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> I am sorry that you had this difficult situation to deal with when you were so tired. That is very hard to manage, especially when you have another dog that needs your help.
> 
> Your Merlin reminds me of 2 different dogs I had. One dog was a total empath and when I was upset or raised my voice at all, he would run from me. That dog later turned out to have Addisons and he improved some with medication but always was very difficult to handle if I got upset for any reason. Have you had Merlin tested for Addisons? Just a thought.
> 
> ...


No, I haven't had him tested for Addison. I would have to look up the symptoms. But physically he's fine. 

Fortunately, or unfortunately, Merlin is really attached to me, almost to the point of obsession. I am under stress right now, and exhausted. I probably have chronic fatigue syndrome (diagnosis in progress) and the last few days were just too much for me, with the preparation for the holidays and not enough sleep. Last night I was a mess.

Today I am a little better, but not enough to deal with Merlin yet. Sometimes I need a break from him. I mean, I do take care of him anyways, take him outside, give him his medication and so on, but I don't feel like having him on my lap.

On days like these, I just think I am not the right person for him. He is so sensitive, I can't fool him, he can read any mood. It feels like I am ruining everything and I am responsible for his setbacks.

Sorry, just not feeling too good today.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> No, I haven't had him tested for Addison. I would have to look up the symptoms. But physically he's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry that you are having a bad day.
My heart hurts for you - I can relate to how stressful it is to have a dog need you at your best 24x7, and feeling guilty when you are not up to it or must focus your attention elsewhere.
But there is one big difference is that for me it has been a senior dog (3 different ones in a row). It isn't at all fair that it should be that way with a young dog, and I think that once the stress of the holidays is over, you need to take a step back and try to find a middle ground - it is not a healthy or happy situation for either of you to be in such a relationship for the next 15 years or so....


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What middle ground are you thinking about, TP ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> What middle ground are you thinking about, TP ?



The one where he gets plenty of quality time and attention, but you get to do your own not dog related things and he is able to be fine on his own. Perhaps as a first step you can start taking some more me-time out of the house. I don't get the sense that you do much of that at all?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i agree with tp. this is where crate training can help. merlin could even be in the same room while crated and gradually learn to be there alone (but with, say, a used t-shirt from you in the crate). 

imo perhaps the most important lesson of socialization is that a dog learns it can take on much that is new and survive. socialization helps the growth of resilience. because merlin was not well-socialized early, he has to learn resilience in small steps. crate training can help - the dog learns there's a "safe" place (that is not your lap) that belongs to him and offers the opportunity to be both safe and independent. my dogs used to go into their crates on their own to get away for a nap, for example.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The one where he gets plenty of quality time and attention, but you get to do your own not dog related things and he is able to be fine on his own. Perhaps as a first step you can start taking some more me-time out of the house. I don't get the sense that you do much of that at all?


Ok, I see what you mean. You're right I don't do much. I haven't since my doctor took me off work, last june. Due to my illness, I can't train anymore (used to train 4-6 times a week, doing weight training), I can't bike or do any physical activity, really. I can take a walk once in a while. On my good days. On my bad days, I have to stay home and rest. Rest and rest again. This has been a very difficult time for me. Merlin came in to help me, I wouldn't have kept him if he had not been able to walk with me.

So, until I am better, one day I hope, I am pretty much stuck at home. :-(

But I agree with you, everything would be better if I could get out of the house more.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> i agree with tp. this is where crate training can help. merlin could even be in the same room while crated and gradually learn to be there alone (but with, say, a used t-shirt from you in the crate).
> 
> imo perhaps the most important lesson of socialization is that a dog learns it can take on much that is new and survive. socialization helps the growth of resilience. because merlin was not well-socialized early, he has to learn resilience in small steps. crate training can help - the dog learns there's a "safe" place (that is not your lap) that belongs to him and offers the opportunity to be both safe and independent. my dogs used to go into their crates on their own to get away for a nap, for example.


You're right about that. Merlin loves his crate. The first few months, I had to close the door to the room where his crate was, or he would have been 24/7 in there.

I had to take him out of his comfort zone and force him to be in the living area. Now he is happy to be in his doggy bed. He wants to be on my lap all the time, but I don't let him. It wouldn't be good. I sometimes force him to change spots, by tying his leash in a different room where I am, so he can get used to different environments.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Ok, I see what you mean. You're right I don't do much. I haven't since my doctor took me off work, last june. Due to my illness, I can't train anymore (used to train 4-6 times a week, doing weight training), I can't bike or do any physical activity, really. I can take a walk once in a while. On my good days. On my bad days, I have to stay home and rest. Rest and rest again. This has been a very difficult time for me. Merlin came in to help me, I wouldn't have kept him if he had not been able to walk with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do understand how the health problems can impact what you can do. But maybe try just going out for a cup of coffee or to the movies? Little steps, something to build on.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think merlin was meant to be your therapy dog - perhaps not in the way we usually think of therapy dogs, but he is there to help you by needing help himself. as you help him find a way to deal with the world, he is helping you to deal with the "new" world you are currently living in. it's not easy for either of you. but perhaps you are both going through "resilience training."


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry but I would have just picked him up or pulled him in ! Lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

sweets said:


> Sorry but I would have just picked him up or pulled him in ! Lol


I would if I could, it's not that simple. As soon as I even flinch, he's gone ! I have to go outside and pretty much try to lure him into either coming to me or wait until he'll stop running away and will crouch down and let me pick him up. This takes a few minutes.

He is not a normal dog.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> i think merlin was meant to be your therapy dog - perhaps not in the way we usually think of therapy dogs, but he is there to help you by needing help himself. as you help him find a way to deal with the world, he is helping you to deal with the "new" world you are currently living in. it's not easy for either of you. but perhaps you are both going through "resilience training."


I like the way you put it !


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree with Patk. My dog Dasher exhibited many of the behaviors of Merlin. Over time I realized his job was just to be with me. He was my emotional service dog. He let me know when I was getting too upset and when I needed to calm down. He was always there to comfort me. Maybe Merlin serves that function for you.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

For your CFS: TAKE MAGNESIUM first thing. Epsom Salt baths, Magnesium spray, etc!!
Second, get checked for Lyme and other tick diseases. 
Third, No grains, so Potatoes, no sugar. 

You will feel a million times better. Personal experience here  <3

I agree, he is probably picking up on your agitation. I have 2 dogs who are very sensitive to that (Jack the poodle and Darby the bichon), and 2 who couldn't care less is mom is grouchy! In fact my chihuahua- if I'm grumpy, she hangs out with me and is grumpy too LOL.

Even if I send off the tiniest outward sign of grouchiness (and I try not to) Jack and Darby can pick up on it. Darby will just go find a spot, like her crate, and hang out till the feeling passes, no worse for wear. Jack will do the same, and then worry about it for hours. 

Poodles are such sensitive, amazing dogs. Not like any other breed I've had. 

Hang in there, you're a good momma. I would also just accept him as he is. Afraid today? Ok, that's fine. And then ignore him until he's done with the feeling. 

 You're doing a good job


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Shamrockmommy said:


> For your CFS: TAKE MAGNESIUM first thing. Epsom Salt baths, Magnesium spray, etc!!
> Second, get checked for Lyme and other tick diseases.
> Third, No grains, so Potatoes, no sugar.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it ! I take magnesium (mag glycinate), I eat very little sugar and try to be as low carb as possible, but fae from perfect. I feel bad when I eat sugar or lactose. I will check into lyme disease, although we have almost no ticks around here.

Merlin is such a wonderful dog, so sensitive. It can be both a blessing and a nightmare...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi, gosh, I've never heard of anything like this before. I feel for you. I haven't been keeping up with this subject, but I wonder if cooking at night could have caused this reaction from him. Because you're doing something different and at a different time of day, maybe he can't figure it out, and therefore makes him scared to come in because it's out of his routine.

I don't know, and I know I'm not giving out any good suggestions, but I do want to say, I hope you and Merlin can get this figured out.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I know I've told this story before, but it lends a bit of comedic relief here. I purchased my female poodle when she was nine months old. She had pretty much been raised in a kennel and was very shy. A few months had passed and I had made a lot of headway, but she was still persnickety about coming back into the house in the evening. The girls and I were going to be gone for the weekend, so my teenage son was going to be on dog duty. He was given explicit instructions to let the dog out and then to feed her because she would come back inside to eat. Well, on Monday morning when we got home, the neighbor called and said that my son got in a fight with his girlfriend and he stood out in the backyard and yelled repeatedly, "Get inside you bitch!". Guess who couldn't follow directions?? Guess who fed the dog first and then let her out?? My mom and I laughed so hard that we forgot to be mad at my son. I know exactly what you are going though. It is not so easy when you have a dog that is not interested in food or attention. At one point I resorted to a long thin cord, but only when I was right there, watching. Good luck!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah Ah Ah, this is funny ! Your dog reminds me of Merlin, but your son must be my son's soul brother... No matter how many times you explain something, he thinks he knows best and will do it his own way... Grrrrr!


----------

